# When to sharpen edges?



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought my board new this year and I also bough my wife a board.

I noticed that her edges are a lot sharper than mine ever were. They are both K2 boards.

How do you know when it's time to sharpen your edges?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Run your finger nail against the edge. No fingernail shavings? Tune that mofo.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

And women are usually sharper than their boyfriends.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't get any fingernail shavings. I need to sharpen this thing.

However, I came across this post which I found rather interesting



Sincraft said:


> If you are like me, you will research this to the point of nausea as the information out there is uber conflicting.
> 
> First, what grit diamond stone do you have. What brand DMT, Diaface, Swix etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Tuning - The Carver's Almanac

Best article I've found on tuning. I like the previous post too. 

All that said, you just started this year, just take your board to a good shop. Learn to wax first, save sharpening for later years unless you really must do stuff yourself.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

You can always take the advice from the articles above and then head to youtube and find the videos that you think are accurate in regards to the above articles. 

I didn't take the time to do enough research the first time I tried to do my edges and ended up in a shop getting them fixed. lol.... 

If all you have is dull edges it's really not rocket science to sharpen them. And worst case you end up at the shop. I think it cost me 30 bucks for an edge job and something else I had down at the same time that I don't remember.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Good info..... I think my edge file tool is a 88*/90*. 

With my BG I use the 88* on the side and the 90* on the base. 

Wrong or right? 


At this point my edges have huge chunks missing from riding, so I'm headed to the board shop soon.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Good info..... I think my edge file tool is a 88*/90*.
> 
> With my BG I use the 88* on the side and the 90* on the base.
> 
> ...


A bunch of the basic edge tools that you see in shops (like the Dakine one, but they are all identical/from the same China supplier) offer 90 degrees and 88 degrees only.

IIRC, the BG is 0 degree base and and 90/0 degree side], so if you have gone 88/2 on the sides you have really sharpened the edge.
My recommendation/what I did with mine:
- I would not do anything to the base of the edge, other than occasional removing burrs with a stone (and fix any major nicks).
- Use the 90/0 setting for the side edge.
Worked for me.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread has been more than helpful, thanks guys.

It's odd when I see people on here saying only file the side edge, but most of the vids I see online they do the base edge. I am glad I asked here before tackling this.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread, but edges sharp enough to leave fingernail shavings?? My kitchen knives aren't even that sharp :blink: Do you really want boards to be that sharp? If yes, how do you hold your board without it slicing through your hand/gloves? Haha, my board needs a serious edge sharpening; I can run my finger up and down the edge without it cutting my skin :laugh:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a K2 Raygun. I ride groomed hills, no park.

Looking around it says the K2 Raygun has "The edges have a three degree edge bevel."

Specifications:

Baseline: All Terrain Rocker®
Damping: Standard
Construction: Hybritaper™
Shape: Twin Hyper Progressive
Stance: Setback ¾” (19mm)
Core: W1
Glass: Biax / ICG10
Base: 2000 Extruded
Base Bevel: 3°

If I am going to sharpen my own board should I be setting the file guide to 3 degree then?

I picked up  this Multi Edge Tool 

Just want to make sure I do this right


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

TheNorminator said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but edges sharp enough to leave fingernail shavings?? My kitchen knives aren't even that sharp :blink: Do you really want boards to be that sharp? If yes, how do you hold your board without it slicing through your hand/gloves? Haha, my board needs a serious edge sharpening; I can run my finger up and down the edge without it cutting my skin :laugh:


i just drag my board around by the heel hoop so i like to keep my edges sharp enough to decapitate a small child. you never know when that'll come in handy.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Easto said:


> I have a K2 Raygun. I ride groomed hills, no park.
> 
> Looking around it says the K2 Raygun has "The edges have a three degree edge bevel."
> 
> ...


Can someone help me out with this?

Not sure what angle to sent the multi angle tool to for my Raygun.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

So I just ordered and adjustable tool and some diamond stones to tackle sharpening my edges... quick question. Based on what I can find, it appears like my board (Man's Board) comes with a variable edge bevel.

"Detuned tip and tail with a 1 degree edge bevel in key parts of the sidecut and a 2 degree bevel between the feet. Solid edge hold with no hang ups."

Question... should I follow that guidance when sharpening myself and judge the "between the feet" zone for the 2 degree bevel?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> A bunch of the basic edge tools that you see in shops (like the Dakine one, but they are all identical/from the same China supplier) offer 90 degrees and 88 degrees only.
> 
> IIRC, the BG is 0 degree base and and 90/0 degree side], so if you have gone 88/2 on the sides you have really sharpened the edge.
> My recommendation/what I did with mine:
> ...


Thanks for the input. I've been trying to get all my info straight while dealing with other issues the last couple days, and wanted to share the info I came up with. 

From GNU, called twice to double check, the Billy Goat comes with a 0* base / 1* side which would be 89*.

I had a minor base grind done at the end of the season and the guy put on a 1* base bevel / 1* side bevel , which put me at 90* I didn't know this when I was cleaning up my edges, which were pretty bad. 

Long story short I did my edges only to end up at 91*. Having only the 90*/88* edge file option I re did them at 88* which put me back at the stock 89* but with the 1* base bevel. 

For the record.... I must have been high when I mentioned earlier that I used the 90* tool on my base edge. At least I hope I was..... because that would have been a problem. 

I've since ordered this kit -

https://secure.racewax.com/c=3lXglZ...lti-Tool--5-DMT-diamond-stones-with-file.html 

Along with some gummi stones. 

I'll add one more degree to the side bevel and leave the base alone. That will put me at 1* base and 88* side. 

From that point on I'll have the tools to easily maintain very sharp edges. 

I can't believe how much I've slacked on overall maintenance this year. It'll be interesting to see the difference on the runs I take over and over.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Easto said:


> Can someone help me out with this?
> 
> Not sure what angle to sent the multi angle tool to for my Raygun.


Haha.... looks like we got almost the exact same kit.

If you have a 3* base bevel then set your tool to 3*, but ONLY to clean up any burrs on the base edge. From the reading I've done a gummi stone may be all that is needed on your base, but using your new green diamond stone with light pressure after a side sharpening can't hurt. 

I didn't see you list your side bevel, which is the one you'll really want to find out. You won't use the file unless the edge is fucked up or you want to change the bevel angle. However, you will want to set your tool to the proper side bevel angle so you can use those diamond stones properly. You need to know the boards side bevel angle before you can properly setup the tool. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is some more great reading I found! 

Edge bevel tips for ski and snowboard


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I only sharpen to de-bur, not a fan of sharp edges but then again, I'm a buttery pressing 180ing junky and I really hate when by edge hooks up. But ya, if its got burs on it then tune it, if you feel like your sliding out on hardpack and you don't like it, sharpen up. If theres nothing wrong with your riding experience then leave it alone, I can recal many times when I caught an edge after sharpening way back in the day so if you don't need to then don't do it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That Never Summer 0/0 is a bitch for sure. Better be on your game or you get whupped.

I put a 1/1 last year on the Evo and it smoothed it out big time. Still 0/0 on my cobra right now, and it seems ok. Might put 1/1 on it as well since I'm not getting very technical on it any time soon.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> That Never Summer 0/0 is a bitch for sure. Better be on your game or you get whupped.
> 
> I put a 1/1 last year on the Evo and it smoothed it out big time. Still 0/0 on my cobra right now, and it seems ok. Might put 1/1 on it as well since I'm not getting very technical on it any time soon.


That's both at 90*, and I get it... it's the angle difference between 0/0 and 1/1. But what if you did a 1/2 or 1/3? 

It would lift the base edge up a little yet still let you get techie with it..?


----------

